
What are pros and cons of outsourced technical support? - gleb_servilon
Businesses require copious amounts of technical support to keep pace with the ever increasing impact of technology in the modern world. Choosing the best support provider to align with your needs whilst remaining cost-effective can be a critical challenge. Considerations such as company size are one of the most important factors influencing the choice of IT support services.<p>What are pros and cons to choice of outsourced IT support?
======
mariaser
I have been working in IT companies for 5 years and facing with different
challenges. One of them it was IT support and security while we gave it for
outsource. First of all, it was more cost effective than hiring an in-house
System Administrators. We chose a service with 100% responsible for the
client's IT infrastructure support such as server maintence and user
support.Duties include matching the client with the right telephony and
Internet providers, helping to maintain peripherals and performing regular
equipment checks along with troubleshooting. An outsourced employee can solve
up to 90% of total tasks remotely.

As disadvantage I saw when the outstaffed System Administrator has to visit
the office of the client company to fix an issue, the service delivery time
depends on the office location.

If you need a recomendation of a service, let me know :)

------
masonic
I'm sure it's just coincidence that both the submitter and the commenter are
brand-new accounts created in the same hour... the hour this was submitted.

